# New to the PNW



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Rich thanks for serving our Country. Hope you get that snow:snowplow:





:snowing:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Rich thanks for serving our Country. Hope you get that snow:snowplow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 

Make sure you use your military discounts and have yourself a good ass time. Also make sure to take lesson(s). Our resort here in Oregon has a special program for first timers on the snow. Includes 5 lessons and a pass for super cheap. Not sure what your local resorts offer but find the deals.


----------



## HAM (Dec 11, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Rich thanks for serving our Country. Hope you get that snow:snowplow:


+1 indeed.

Ft. Lewis?


----------



## FooteSoldier (Dec 10, 2015)

Yep, Ft. Lewis. Living down in Lacey. Been keeping an eye on Snoqualmie...West opened today, so things are looking good for some trips over the holiday break. :thumbsup:

Now I just have to find a couple decent used setups for myself and the wife...


----------



## HAM (Dec 11, 2015)

I saw the Lacey location after the fact and basically answered my own question haha

It's weird, I lived in Seattle for 5 years and never once went to Snoqualmie. Though in fairness I was a broke stoned college kid and wasn't snowboarding much of anywhere as a result.

I do like Stevens Pass a lot, although it's pretty deep even from Seattle much less Olympia, if you're down there you may as well just haul off to Meadows.

The drive into Stevens is off the rails gorgeous though to a level that Mt. Hood is nowhere close to, it's almost worth it just for that.


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Welcome, and thanks for serving! White pass down south is about a 3 hr drive maybe a bit less for you. It can be super good and very layed back atmosphere. Be sure to check it out after the pass reopens, the road is washed out at the moment. Good luck!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Perhaps Crystal or White Pass will be a better option than the traffic to snoqs. Welcome...I used to live in Oly and work in Lacey. Idk if the downtown Fish Tail brew pub is still going down on 4th Ave...but its great beer right out of the keg...much better than the bottled stuff. Definitely get lessons and get the family/kids in on it...I still ride with my kids when ever possible.


----------



## BigVig90 (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome to the PNW. Lived here most my life. I live down in Chehalis, WA which is just 30 min south of Olympia. My favorite places to hit are Crystal, White Pass and Mt. Hood. 

In my opinion, Crystal has the absolute best learning slope for beginners. It's very wide, shallow and long. The chair that takes you to the top of it is fairly quick too for rapid runs. The run is called Meadow and you take the Discover chair to it which you can find at the base.

Happy shredding!


----------



## FooteSoldier (Dec 10, 2015)

Made our first trip up to Snoqualmie a couple weeks ago, and we LOVED it. Super fun.

Now we're looking for some used gear to get us thru this season while we're still learning, not looking to break the bank for starter kits.

Snoqs is close, we hit West last time, probably going to Central this next trip, and it'll be my son's first time out.

Thanks for all the welcome posts!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For beginners and learning, I always recommend Snoqualmie because they have relatively cheaper lift tix, a magic carpet in the learning area, and the runs and lift rides are short so it's much less intimidating when you can see the top/bottom of the mountain from the other end. It's also the closest for anyone in the greater Seattle area, but that doesn't apply since you're all the way down in Lacey. For you, it's almost the same distance to Crystal & White Pass, although these 2 might be a shorter drive since you'd avoid some traffic on the major highways if you go up for weekday/weeknight sessions.


----------

